# IFBB Pro Daniele Seccarecci Deceased



## regular (Sep 5, 2013)

Thirty three year old IFBB Pro Daniele Seccarecci has died of a heart attack in his home in Southern Italy. 

http://www.danieleseccarecci.com/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Daniele-Seccarecci-IFBB-Pro-Official-fans-Page/237607139640230
https://twitter.com/Seccarecci


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 5, 2013)

RIP, Mate.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 5, 2013)

How many narcotics/diuretics did he abuse?

Those two are what kill (when in hypertension from AAS)...but you NEVER hear about them...cept for like Tom Prince


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 5, 2013)

he looked great.

you can rest now....you dont have to suffer anymore


----------



## Jada (Sep 5, 2013)

33 he looks older, rip


----------



## PFM (Sep 5, 2013)

The heart has to pump all that volume of blood...................

RIP.


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 5, 2013)

Happens to high school athletes. Sometime you don't even know you have a heart issue...


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 5, 2013)

Sucks but at least it was quick and painless hopefully.  Cant win em all.


----------



## don draco (Sep 5, 2013)

Very sad.. may he rest in peace.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 5, 2013)

Rip iron brother.


----------



## goesto11 (Sep 5, 2013)

"Died Huge"
RIP


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 5, 2013)

Jada said:


> 33 he looks older, rip



High doses of particular hormones which have a knack for giving you the aged look.
Name one of your favorite.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 5, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> High doses of particular hormones which have a knack for giving you the aged look.
> Name one of your favorite.



Remember what I said about Vet steroids? Ronnie, Ruhl, Branch look old as hell for a reason...

Nevertheless, RIP..too young.


----------



## amore169 (Sep 6, 2013)

RIP, I have a friend that competed in a local show a few weeks ago and he took a lot of diuretics that he started having severe chest pains and ended up in the ER.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 6, 2013)

Sad... Too young.

RIP


----------

